# my dog goes through phases of not eating



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

can someone help give a possibility of why?

he's fine otherwise. But every so often he goes through a phase of usually a week where I have to force him to eat his dinner and tea. He'll usually eat it if I help him, but sometimes he just flat out refuses.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Our previous dog used to do this, especially if it was hot. 

I assume you've had him checked at the vets for this problem and he doesn't need worming or anything. 

As long as he's drinking and not losing weight, I wouldn't worry about it. Helping him to eat makes him realise that he gets attention for not eating. If the vets haven't found anything wrong, leave the food down for 10 minutes or so, then pick it back up and don't give him anything until the next meal. No treats or anything. When he's hungry, he'll eat.

I'm so harsh!! :lol2:


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

no, I've not had him to the vets tbh. Mainly because he's such a neurotic dog. I have a rule that if it persists then theres cause for concern. The last time he did this it lasted a week and u have found enclosing him in a room on his own encourages him to eat.

but why he doesn't want to eat in the first place us a mystery to me. I feel theres something deeply psycological about it. Last winter he went through a phase of not wanting to go out to do his business. The same reaction with not eating, he goes all submissive, shakes and shivers and nervously pees himself. He also won't let you near him. He acts like a dog thats had a horrible history of being beaten and mistreat, but I've had him since he was a pup and I've treat him brilliantly and he's generally a good dog anyway and hardly ever had to discipline him. 

Oh, and he doesn't appear to be losing weight yet. As I say, I beleive its more a psycological thing rather than a health issue. But if it does persist, he'll be booked in at the vets.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Our previous dog used to do this, especially if it was hot.
> 
> I assume you've had him checked at the vets for this problem and he doesn't need worming or anything.
> 
> ...


hit the nail on the head with that one! it is harsh but a hungry dog WILL eat!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

SkyCaptain said:


> can someone help give a possibility of why?
> 
> he's fine otherwise. But every so often he goes through a phase of usually a week where I have to force him to eat his dinner and tea. He'll usually eat it if I help him, but sometimes he just flat out refuses.


 If he doesn't eat, just leave him. He has you running about like a nutcase, panicking, hand feeding him etc. No healthy dog will starve itself to death with a plate of food in front of it.
How old is he and what are you feeding him?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

The nervous shaking and peeing himself sounds like something might be causing him pain.

If your dog acts differently to normal - even if you're not sure if he's ill - first port of call should always be the vet. Animals are very good at hiding discomfort, and by the time they're showing signs of it it's often very painful for them. Best to rule anything out.

If however he's just being a fussy bugger, take his food up, offer it again at his next meal time. Dogs wont starve themselves, after a day or two he'll give in.


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

the shaking and peeing himself is normal >.> dont ask lol and he always let's me know when he's even slightly uncomfortable, he's very over dramatic and he loves the attention he gets

He's 2yrs old and I feed him on dried biscuits with a little water in it. Before I used to feed him on tins, which I know he loves, but to me that stuff just seems like junk food so I took him off it.

Yesterday he ate when I shut him in a room on his own for 10mins. Personally I've got a feeling that its all because I've took the other dog away at feeding time to feed her separately because she shovels her food in causing herself to be sick.


----------

